# A Glimpse In The Grow Out Pen



## brentr (Mar 23, 2012)

Thirteen rabbits being grown for freezer camp.  Six Cali, 7 NZ.  Seven weeks old.  Two separate litters.  It's been unseasonably warm here the past few days, and they clearly prefer the wire vs. the shade of the shed in the cool of the evening.  Lest anyone think I'm overcrowding my bunnies, they have access to about 2x more space through the opening you can see in the pics.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 24, 2012)

Tasty looking.... er I mean nice looking bunch you got there.


----------



## ruthless (Mar 24, 2012)

brentr or anyone else with actual experience doing this, when you put young rabbits like that together, do you do anything special?    Are they usually all ok with just combining them after weaning?    any problems with bullies or is that something that comes with more age?  thank you


----------



## brentr (Mar 24, 2012)

ruthless said:
			
		

> brentr or anyone else with actual experience doing this, when you put young rabbits like that together, do you do anything special?    Are they usually all ok with just combining them after weaning?    any problems with bullies or is that something that comes with more age?  thank you


I haven't had any bully problems that I've noticed.  When I put my litters in the grow out pen, I simply move the entire litter from momma to the pen.  They're used to being together and group living, so no problems.  I typically wean at 5-6 weeks, but have weaned as early as 4 weeks.  As long as the bunnies are eating and drinking well, I feel comfortable weaning.  I've put as many as three different litters together in the pen at about the same time with no issues.

I think part of it as well is that young rabbits are not territorial, and so no pressure to "claim their space."  Since I butcher at 12 weeks or earlier, I don't even bother to separate them by sex.  I've not had any issues with that, either.


----------

